# Which DTV converter is the best deal?



## WNBT Channel 1 New York

I checked several stores looking for a DTV converter box that is at or close to $40.00. The 2 that came close were a Magnavox at Walmart at about $50.00 and a Zenith at HH Greg also for about $50.00. I didn't get the model numbers. Without the model numbers, does anyone know which would be the best buy?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You should start seeing the Echostar/Sling TR-40 in stores fairly soon. It's supposed to be right at $40.


----------



## tcusta00

I like the HR21


----------



## Cholly

WNBT Channel 1 New York said:


> I checked several stores looking for a DTV converter box that is at or close to $40.00. The 2 that came close were a Magnavox at Walmart at about $50.00 and a Zenith at HH Greg also for about $50.00. I didn't get the model numbers. Without the model numbers, does anyone know which would be the best buy?


The Wal-mart converter does not have antenna pass through. I'm not certain about the Zenith. This may or may not be a decision factor for you. It's a bit early in the game to say which of the converters is "best", since they are all new to the market.

Edit: Here is a link to a comparison of the converter boxes available or to be available on the market: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_CECB_units


----------



## Nick

Looks like the MaxMedia MMDTVB03, at $58.99, with TI chips and the
Thomson tuner is best for those looking for a full-featured DTV stb.


----------



## Mike500

For NOW, the best deal is the Zenith DTT900 at HH Greg...........

http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/2008/03/exclusive-first.html

It has the 6th generation LG tuner chip.


----------



## tcusta00

Has anyone seen any articles about modding these (coupon eligible) boxes to deliver the HD content to the TV?


----------



## Cholly

tcusta00 said:


> Has anyone seen any articles about modding these (coupon eligible) boxes to deliver the HD content to the TV?


Surely, you jest.  If indeed, they can be hacked, by the time you buy the parts to provide HD output, you could buy a really good HD tuner for not too much more. As someone stated in one of the other forums, the price for these boxes will start to come down.


----------



## tcusta00

Cholly said:


> Surely, you jest.  If indeed, they can be hacked, by the time you buy the parts to provide HD output, you could buy a really good HD tuner for not too much more. As someone stated in one of the other forums, the price for these boxes will start to come down.


I didn't think it was all that far-fetched of an idea... I'm no engineer, but if some of these boxes (see Max Media above) are pulling in the HD signal and downconverting it there should be a way to "remove" the downconverting hardware or software... I don't know, it's why I asked.


----------



## angiecopus

i am still waiting on the coupons to come has anybody gotten theirs yet?


----------



## n3ntj

I got mine last week.


----------



## scooper

Got my coupons a couple weeks ago, ordered my first box from Solid Signal last week, should be here tuesday (according to FedEx's website). Not sure what I'm going to spend the second one on yet.


----------



## jimmyv2000

*COPIED FROM MY OTHER POST*

I picked up my second converter today at Walmart 
Cost was $9.87 after coupon.
This is connected to my Radio Shack VU-120 antenna in my attic and hooked up to a 25 year old Panny TV.
The sensitivity of the tuner is better than my H20-100 Gets all Boston/So NH/Some RI OTA.
Watched tv for over an hour no flinches 
The romote has really teeny tiny buttons. 
Set up was a breeze,less than 5 minutes 
I'm Testing this for about a week before i bring it to my grandmothers in Boston hope this works with Rabbit Ears
All in All a decent product


----------



## levibluewa

there's a difference between the dtv boxes and a qam tuner?


----------



## n3ntj

Stuart Sweet said:


> You should start seeing the Echostar/Sling TR-40 in stores fairly soon. It's supposed to be right at $40.


Any idea who will carry the Echostar box?


----------



## angiecopus

well gee lucky for all of you who have gotten there converter coupons, Ours may never come, its either pay in full for the boxes or wait till my rebate check from the goverment comes so i can buy my own hdtv.


----------



## Jim5506

levibluewa said:


> there's a difference between the dtv boxes and a qam tuner?


BIG difference. Digital converter boxes convert OTA ATSC signal to NTSC or composite input. QAM boxes convert cable QAM to NTSC or other compatible input.

Very different source with same result.


----------



## Mike500

Right Now, there is no inexpensive QAM tuner. Almost all NEW HDTV's come with built-in QAM and ATSC OTA tuners.

It's cheaper to rent a cable box with QAM than to buy one.

Clear QAM boxes might be inexpensively available, once the deman for tuner chips subsides after the Coupon Box program expires.


----------



## tcusta00

angiecopus said:


> well gee lucky for all of you who have gotten there converter coupons, Ours may never come, its either pay in full for the boxes or wait till my rebate check from the goverment comes so i can buy my own hdtv.


Um, you have 11 months... if you ordered it there's no reason to believe it won't come... there's no particular rush, is there?:sure:


----------



## hellyea

I haven't seen the price of HD Tuners drop at all. That one samsung one is still 180. There's supposed to be an Echostar TR-50 which is an OTA HD Tuner plus DVR with no monthly fees. No clue on cost though.


----------



## Steve

Not sure if this has been posted here already, but this article from _c|net_ today makes some reasonable arguments for holding off:

http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9906407-7.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

/steve


----------



## n3ntj

The TR-40 isn't supposed to be for sale until June, last I saw.


----------

